# [Frage] USB-Anschluss auf Mainboard - Was ist NC?



## Scrypton (26. August 2012)

Hi,

mein Mainboard bietet wie auf diesem Bild zu sehen einige (blaue) USB-Steckplätze.
Die Belegung laut Handbuch ist bei der oberen Reihe (5 Pins) von links nach rechts USB+5V, USB -, USB +, GND, NC
USB +/- sind die Daten (weiß und grün), USB+5V (rot) ist die Betriebsspannung und GND die Masse.
Also rot, weiß, grün, schwarz.

Einer meiner USB-Stecker (nämlich jener von der Pumpe) sieht jedoch so aus: >Klick<
Demzufolge kommt in "NC" ebenfalls ein schwarzes Kabel, in diesem Fall. Ist das korrekt?
Ich nehme an. Was ich mich frage: Was ist NC?


Grüße,
Scry


----------



## der_knoben (26. August 2012)

Jo, das NC wird in der Regel gar nicht benötigt. DIe meisten USB2 Pinheader haben trotz 5 möglicher Kabel pro Buchse auch nur 4.
Bei einem USB2 Doppelheader ist die 2. USB-Reihe nur mit den USB+/- sowie 5v/grd belegbar, da der 5. Pin zur Verpolungssicheren Steckung gehört.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (26. August 2012)

*NC *steht für "*N*ot *C*onnected" - also "nicht angeschlossen"


----------



## Scrypton (27. August 2012)

Demnach ist es praktisch auch völlig irrelevant, ob ich den Stecker nun in der einen oberen Reihe (5 Pins mit NC) oder der unteren (4 Pins ohne NC) stecke, korrekt?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (27. August 2012)

Scrypton schrieb:


> Demnach ist es praktisch auch völlig irrelevant, ob ich den Stecker nun in der einen oberen Reihe (5 Pins mit NC) oder der unteren (4 Pins ohne NC) stecke, korrekt?


 
Ja - Die zweireihigen USB-Anschlüsse (9 Pins) haben 2 Ports - an welchen der beiden du deinen "einreihigen" Stecker anschließt ist egal.


----------

